# LED Fog lights on MK5 Jetta



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg.

I'm looking to get some LED light bars to install on my front bumper. I was wondering if anyone here had any recommendations as to which company to order them from as well as if there's a particular type of these LED bars that are going to be easier to install than others.

I've found some of these LED bars by searching google, but i'd be happier if i got some information from someone who knows their stuff when it comes to lighting.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Are you talking about fog lights or DRLs?


----------



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Are you talking about fog lights or DRLs?


Fog lights. My DRL are always on during the day. I want something different for the lower part of my bumper


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

LED DRLs--
Philips LED DRL- Below is a 5 series LED DRL- made by Philips, using Luxeon high power LEDs...
Ordered directly from UK (www.carbulbsdirect.com). True OEM brightness


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Yeah - I think the original poster is confused about the difference between DRLs and fog lights. I think he's just looking for DRLs like you showed.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

dennisgli said:


> Yeah - I think the original poster is confused about the difference between DRLs and fog lights. I think he's just looking for DRLs like you showed.


True, but, LED _Fogs_ to exist.. check TMTUNING..


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

MK5Jetta_ChiTown said:


> I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg.
> 
> I'm looking to get some LED light bars to install on my front bumper. I was wondering if anyone here had any recommendations as to which company to order them from as well as if there's a particular type of these LED bars that are going to be easier to install than others.
> 
> I've found some of these LED bars by searching google, but i'd be happier if i got some information from someone who knows their stuff when it comes to lighting.



Do you have FOGS on your car?. If so... are you looking to replace them?
"TRUE LED FOGS do not come cheap... " TMTtuning has LED projector FOGS.. incredible
but to expensive.

OR are you just looking to add some LED DRL to you car.
Cheaper Option... Hella and phillips have nice kits. I have the hella LEdday on my rabbit.


----------

